# Redcat Tornado s30 wont start, need advice plz.



## cbusche7 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello, I am new to nitro rc and bought a never run, never broken in Redcat Tornado off ebay as a starter car to ease into so I researched & prepared to get it running but when I got it and went through the normal recommended steps to get it running and break in the engine it will not start whatsoever. When the glow plug is in, the pull starter is very hard to pull although it is not flooded. Ive researched and tried everything with no success so as a last ditch effort I am here asking for any technical support that anyone may have. Thank you.


----------



## Big Willy (Jul 19, 2002)

Pull the glow plug. Put it in your igniter and see if it glows red. If it doesn't you have a bad glow plug. Carb wise- check your high and low speed needle settings. low should be 1 1/4 turns counter clockwise from tight (be careful not to overtighten!) High speed needle around 1 1/2 to 2 full turns depending on the motor. that should be close enough to get it to fire.


Breaking in a new motor is tricky. You may want to youtube breaking in a new rc nitro motor or ask a local hobby shop for direction.

Google redcat tornado directions and see what the mfr. recommends as well.


----------



## cbusche7 (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Willy said:


> Pull the glow plug. Put it in your igniter and see if it glows red. If it doesn't you have a bad glow plug. Carb wise- check your high and low speed needle settings. low should be 1 1/4 turns counter clockwise from tight (be careful not to overtighten!) High speed needle around 1 1/2 to 2 full turns depending on the motor. that should be close enough to get it to fire.
> 
> 
> Breaking in a new motor is tricky. You may want to youtube breaking in a new rc nitro motor or ask a local hobby shop for direction.
> ...


Ok thats great info cuz I thought that it might have something to do with the needle settings being out of whack cuz they definitely are but I keep finding different recommended default settings, mostly like 2-3 turns out from closed for both needles but they havent worked yet so Ill try doing as you said with the settings for the LSN and HSN. Im almost positive the glow plug is good at least but Ill double check just in case. Thanks again.


----------

